# Beauty Salons in Cairo



## Traveller12

Hi all,

Does anyone know whereabouts the beauty salons are situated in Cairo, please. Someone where one can get cheap-ish waxing, threading done.

Thank-you.


----------



## neworleansgirl

Check out "La Rose Day Spa" in Mohandiseen. They do Eyebrow waxing.

Larosespa . com

I also know that Mohamed France Spa in Nasr City does eyebrow waxing.

mohamed-france . com

Good Luck!


----------



## MensEtManus

waxing eh? 

I feel I live in the woods compared to the Cairo crew...


----------



## Beatle

MensEtManus said:


> waxing eh?
> 
> I feel I live in the woods compared to the Cairo crew...


just wait til you hear about "sugaring" - that'll have you moving to Cairo.....


----------



## DeadGuy

Do we really have to discuss the hygienic stuff in here? :lol:


----------



## mahi

Try Vanilla nail spa at rehab city mall 1, they are clean and offer a good service.


----------

